# Cordless tool storage rack



## kwikfishron

The picture itself should be all the plans you need. Just measure "your" tools to figure out the spacing, depth, etc.


----------



## bbo

what's the problem with the one shown? If you make your own, you can do whatever spacing you need/like.
you could also slot a board like this:


----------



## homerenovator

bbo said:


> what's the problem with the one shown? If you make your own, you can do whatever spacing you need/like.
> you could also slot a board like this:


I am planning on "slotting" a board. I was just wondering if there was a one size fits all spacing so if i change brands or get different brands in addition to what i have they would all fit without modifications


----------



## bbo

I'd think most all of the tool handles would be similar, I don't recall seeing any reviews of a handle too slim or think to grip. you could stop at a box or hardware dstore that carries multiple brands.

also putting some hooks to hang might future proof your storage solution


----------



## A Squared

Measure the width of the thickest hand grip, and the width of the most compact motor body you have. Make the width of the slots halfway in between those two measurements.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

diyer,, if your looking for that specific one its from a current woodworking magazine thats still on the shelves.. just go to a magazine store and pick it up


----------

